# Do deer poop in clumps?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

From Chet at the other place.

I had a guy ask me why bucks poop in clumps and does poop in pebbles......... 
I thought all deer poop in pebbles. 
but this guy says no, bucks poop is clumped up pebbles, I told him "NO, you're seeing sheep poop" 
but he insists..... "bucks poop in clumps" 
maybe his bucks have swollen prostates?????? 
could it be diet? water consumption? 
lookin for help here guys, not just scientific explanations...... but opinions guesses and funky ideas.......


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Funny you should ask this question, because one time EPEK took a dump inside my wall tent.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice first post I Do It. Very nice.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk poop in clumps too..... although I don't have pics to prove it.... just what I've seen and stepped in first hand. I don't have any cool crappy stories either. :lol:


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

glad to see that the dookie returns


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It is all about what deer/elk are eating. early in the season they have a lot of clumps cause there diet is a lot of greens. Later in the season they have pellets cause they are eating dried grasses and drier foods.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

You can tell a lot about a deer from its scat, too. Most of the time, it's little pellets about the size and shape of a jellybean. You can tell deer scat from rabbit scat because the rabbit scat is usually in round balls, not ovals.

Deer scat can come in two forms, pellet or cluster. Which form is left depends on what the deer has been eating.

a cluster of pellets usually occurs when the animal has been eating moister food.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Here we go................My first post................Can you tell me what this is?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A new candy bar called the "Epek?"


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

A carefully crafted "log" of Hershey's chocolate baking chips. Good one... :lol: See the "overspill" around the tracks? Just kidding... I dont' know... I'd guess probably some sort of deer or elk fecal matter.... must be munching on wet green stuff for it to be compacted like that... 8)


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread with facts, but it was I that took this picture, and it was in an area that it could either be mt goat, or deer, but in no way what so ever did I 'man'ipulate this in anyway, I came upon it and took the small amount of time to unpack my camera, activate its power, and point an click. I would say that if a buck, it is in clumps, and it does not look dehydrated. Weird though, up until now, I have not seen anything like it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So are you saying this could be from Sasquatch?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Sasquatch sighting in Utah, send your picture into KSL's news room. I bet we can get an id, then seeing how they are the best there is.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I always thought deer poop on rocks, not in pebbles. *()* I learned a lot from reading the old threads. What an education!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe it is time............................................. to insert the much needed........................................... ah ha, I knew it, you guys don't know crap! *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I tell you what though - I picked up that crypto-sporidium thing a couple weeks back. It has been very, very, VERY bad. It's not a parasite - its a weight-loss program. I've dropped 20# in 12 days. Granted, I could still stand to drop another 30#, but I tell you man, I never knew I was full of so much crap! Maybe everyone has been right in all these years telling me this.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Here we go................My first post................Can you tell me what this is?


I have a theory about that picture. I believe EPEK was bored one afternoon sitting in his treestand. He went down, gathered up a pile of semi-dried deer poop, then climbed back up into his treestand. For the next three hours he glued the pieces together to make the deer pellet log you now see. It would make a great Christmas tree ornament. Will you make one for me EPEK?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I tell you what though - I picked up that crypto-sporidium thing a couple weeks back. It has been very, very, VERY bad. It's not a parasite - its a weight-loss program. I've dropped 20# in 12 days. Granted, I could still stand to drop another 30#, but I tell you man, I never knew I was full of so much crap! Maybe everyone has been right in all these years telling me this.


The Eiffel tower is the only Parisight that I know. I have never seen it other than pictures cause I have no desire to see the Parisights. I don't like the French besides Chris Ledoux.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I tell you what though - I picked up that crypto-sporidium thing a couple weeks back. It has been very, very, VERY bad. It's not a parasite - its a weight-loss program. I've dropped 20# in 12 days. Granted, I could still stand to drop another 30#, but I tell you man, I never knew I was full of so much crap! Maybe everyone has been right in all these years telling me this.
> ...


Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*

I do like the tour de france however, that is one parisite I can live with.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the deer pellet log will probably make a good fire log :idea: how about making some and selling them to the local tourist. We can add some pine scent or even doe urine for that right moment!! *()* 
I can see it now: come and get your buck log here, :mrgreen: 
New Utah logo "*the buck poops here*


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I wonder how many of the "epek" candy bars will sell in the retail stores once we advertise them.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I was absolutley certain folks would claim that I somehow molded this log for the purposes of posting on the pooh thread, and for humor purposes, have at it. On a interesting serious side of 'the odd and interesting', this is exactly as I came upon it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

let it be said then that Sasquatch is responsible for this.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Just for the record, I spent last night and this morning doing the elk thing, and I came across nothing more interesting than the picture already posted here. Just normal piles, and a little crusty, nothing steaming.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I found this study on the internet and thought that we could impliment a program like this in our area. 
There has been a lot of talk about getting us together for an archery shoot or a family barbeque. I think that we could have the barbeque and then get our families together and conduct a survey like this one below that was taken from the pages of their journal.









We began Thursday surveying deer droppings by randomly choosing 10 by 10 meter quadrants, forming a line and walking across the grid carefully looking for the poop. Studying animal droppings is an indirect method of monitoring mammals. Scientists often study field signs of mammals i.e. tracks, scat, vocalizations, because mammals are nocturnal and will usually avoid humans. Deer leave their droppings in clumps, so each clump was count as one deer. We did this ten times on the grassland, and ten times in the woodlands to get a complete survey. We will continue to randomly survey several more plots, usually they will survey about 100-140 grids before making their calculations. Later I will discuss the formula that indicates how many deer are living in the specific area of Cook's Lake.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's hilarious.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Here we go................My first post................Can you tell me what this is?


Now this is what happens when a bored hunter decides to test the "freshness" of the deer poop.
Elk22hunter, your not supposed to eat it to test the freshness.
If you do your left with a hybrid turd and might confuse the next hunter comming along after you!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

When people get grossed out when I walk through the horse crap, I always say, "Its just used hay that has only been through the system once." 

You guessed it. It was only browse that has been through a system twice. Grunt Smacker, how did you know that I had eaten deer pellets? It sure held together nicely on the second time through.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

The part that confuses the next hunter is the metemucil glisten which surrounds the clump on the second go 'round.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Which lends itself to the best question ever asked at deer camp:
"if nobody brought jerky, what did I just eat?"


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I have to bump this thread to the top. I recently heard a story that needs to be shared and this is the perfect forum for it. it took me too long to find this thread and now I need to go to bed so I will type it tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> I have to bump this thread to the top. I recently heard a story that needs to be shared and this is the perfect forum for it. it took me too long to find this thread and now I need to go to bed so I will type it tomorrow. Good night.


Wow. You bump a 5 month old thread about poop and then expect us to wait the night to hear the story. This had better be good!!!


----------



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

"It's poop again!"
"Don't put it out with your boots Ted!"


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, here it is: Warning this happened to a friend of a friend, but still hilarious.

So this chick sets her brother up on a blind date with one of her friends. The kid is pretty charming, he makes plans to take her on the Heber Creeper. Pretty creative I thought. Arrangements were made for him to pick her up at her house in Provo. They did the introduction thing and began to drive up Provo canyon. Things were going pretty good other than the fact that this kid began having stomach problems (must have been nervous). There was a sense of urgency to let out some gas in order to gain some relief. Luckily he was strong enough to keep it in until they got out of the car. Once he exited the car, he took the opportunity to let a squeaker go. Unluckily, the gas was accompanied by a generous portion of fecal matter. In other words he crapped his pants. Luckily there was a shop nearby, so he told his date that he was going to get a pair of shorts because it was so hot. He went in, picked out some shorts and even grabbed her a souvenir. In a rush to catch the train everybody in the shop headed to the register. Still a little panicky the kid made his purchase and left knowing he would have to change in the train. They boarded the creeper and he b-lined it to the bathroom with his bag. Off came the pants, and upon examination he decided neither the trousers nor the unders were salvageable. He rolled them up and chucked them out the window. He finished up the yard work as best he could, then reached into his bag to get his shorts. The only problem is that he pulled out a brand new sweatshirt. No shorts to be found! The horror! What to do? Here he is on a freaking train on a freaking blind date, with no freaking pants. What to do indeed. He simply opened the window, jumped out and ran back to his truck.......half naked. Never talked to the girl again. Obviously


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

-BaHa!- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
OMG, That is so funny it can't be true.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

OK, that story was worth the wait! LOL!


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll tell you what if you can find the animal with the 3 inch hole in its butt you'll find the animal that it came out of. Whatever animal this came out of it needs to hit the water hole a little more often because it looks to be a little constipated....  I think that it's got to be a goat that some lonely sheep herder got to while trying to jump a fence and now it's crap comes out like a torpedo..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Ok, here it is: Warning this happened to a friend of a friend, but still hilarious.
> 
> So this chick sets her brother up on a blind date with one of her friends. The kid is pretty charming, he makes plans to take her on the Heber Creeper. Pretty creative I thought. Arrangements were made for him to pick her up at her house in Provo. They did the introduction thing and began to drive up Provo canyon. Things were going pretty good other than the fact that this kid began having stomach problems (must have been nervous). There was a sense of urgency to let out some gas in order to gain some relief. Luckily he was strong enough to keep it in until they got out of the car. Once he exited the car, he took the opportunity to let a squeaker go. Unluckily, the gas was accompanied by a generous portion of fecal matter. In other words he crapped his pants. Luckily there was a shop nearby, so he told his date that he was going to get a pair of shorts because it was so hot. He went in, picked out some shorts and even grabbed her a souvenir. In a rush to catch the train everybody in the shop headed to the register. Still a little panicky the kid made his purchase and left knowing he would have to change in the train. They boarded the creeper and he b-lined it to the bathroom with his bag. Off came the pants, and upon examination he decided neither the trousers nor the unders were salvageable. He rolled them up and chucked them out the window. He finished up the yard work as best he could, then reached into his bag to get his shorts. The only problem is that he pulled out a brand new sweatshirt. No shorts to be found! The horror! What to do? Here he is on a freaking train on a freaking blind date, with no freaking pants. What to do indeed. He simply opened the window, jumped out and ran back to his truck.......half naked. Never talked to the girl again. Obviously


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: that can't be true. but if it is dang that would suck bad.


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

You are so funny brother.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You've got to watch out for the sharts. They'll sneak up on you every time. What was the line in "The Bucket List"? 
"Never pass a bathroom, never trust a fart, and never waste an .........." Anyway, good advise there, no matter the age.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You've got to watch out for the sharts. They'll sneak up on you every time. What was the line in "The Bucket List"?
> "Never pass a bathroom, never trust a fart, and never waste an .........." Anyway, good advise there, no matter the age.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Having served a mission in Mexico; the saying goes that you are not a true missionary until you have such an accident; I made it until about two weeks before going home, fortunately we slept in hammocks for an easy clean up. _/O _/O


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

BUMPITY bump bump it is the poop thread I think the one eyed thread was on the old DWR FORUM.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a ****ty story.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh boy. Here we go again. :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Quick! use that locking tool you have Al.. :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Should have found it and locked it before it got bumped. Let it ride and if there is enough requests to put it to death we'll get r dun. I hope it takes a big "dump" on it's own. :shock: Oh "crap", I'm sorry . I couldn't resist. :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe that this is the "poop too" thread. The original was much longer, and was on the old DWR forum as well.

viewtopic.php?f=46&t=30785


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Poop thread #1 will go down in history as the "Best of Times" on the forum. 

The attempt to bring back "#2" (pun intended) will never replace the first one. There is too much doom and gloom now days. Guys like Muley Prince dont post any more. There were some very funny men back in the day.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I just want to know if ole 1-I really existed and was shot by USMARINES friend? Anyone ever see a pic?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

KILL IT!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, this is a very old thread. I was telling my kids about some of the stories from the first poop thread from a very long time ago. Is there any access to that? Because that had some of the funniest things i have ever read, ever. I still think about some of those stories.

Can anyone pull some magic out of a hat so I can let my son(s) read them?


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

My buddy told me that story about the Heber creeper said it happened to him!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah, this resurrected post makes me feel sentimental. I miss the good ole' days.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Ah, this resurrected post makes me feel sentimental. I miss the good ole' days.


Doesn't it? I really wish someone could access that thread alone becuase that was stuff of legends. I had to pinch my nose at work in the cubicle as I read some of those.


----------

